# Ein neuer Berliner hier...



## blackbird (21. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen. 
Meine Frau und ich haben vorletztes Jahr in Berlin gebaut (...ein Haus) und wollten im letzten Jahr, um den Garten fertig zu stellen, schon unseren Naturpool bauen lassen. Die Firma, für die wir uns entschieden haben, hat es leider nicht mehr im vorigen Jahr geschafft, aber am 19. März 2012 ging's dann endlich los. 
Sie sind zwar nach nunmehr fünf Wochen immer noch beschäftigt, aber inzwischen in den letzten Zügen. D.h. jetzt wird noch die Terrasse (meine Frau sagt zwar Steg dazu, aber ich finde etwas Quadratisches, Würfelförmiges kann nicht "Steg" heißen  ) fertig gebaut und dann kommt Anfang nächster Woche die Übergabe. 
Der Pool besteht aus einem 3 * 10 m Schwimmbereich von 180 cm Tiefe und einem separaten Regenerationsbereich (ca. 25 qm, 60 cm tief) . Beide sind eckig gehalten, da unser Häuschen auch im Bauhausstil entworfen ist und sich für uns so ein stimmiges Bild ergibt. Die Terrasse, worunter sich der Technikbereich und der Überlauf befinden, schließt direkt ans Ende des Schwimmbereichs an und wird aus Bangkirai gebaut (die Terrasse von den Poolbauern, den umgebenden Würfel bauen wir selbst). 
Ich denke, ich werde noch ein paar Bilder und Skizzen einstellen, damit ihr Euch unter den Beschreibungen ein bisschen mehr vorstellen könnt, falls gewünscht. 

Ich selbst bin SAP-Berater / Entwickler, etwa vierzig Jahre alt (grob geschätzt) und wohne seit gut sechs Jahren in Berlin (vorher im Rhein/Main-Gebiet).

Freue mich auf regen Austausch, viele Grüße, 

Tim


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

Hallo Tim
:willkommen
:Willkommen2:Willkommen2:Willkommen2
GROB geschätz hat mir gefallen !
Dann viel Spass hier im Forum ! Vergiss bloss nicht die Bilder ! Wir warten immer auf Bilder um uns ein besseren Einblick zu verschaffen !
LG Andre


----------



## katja (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

du weißt ja tim, man ist so alt, wie man sich (an)fühlt  

aber erstmal :willkommen im forum 

da bin ich aber auch mal mächtig auf fotos gespannt 

von vorher, zwischendrin und jetzt 

los, her damit!


----------



## Moonlight (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

Ahrensfelde grüßt berlin und heißt Dich herzlich willkommen  In welcher ecke von berlin darf ich im sommer baden . . .


----------



## laolamia (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

tach och!

@moonlight: ich glaube wenn man(n) dein bild so anschaut  wuerden dich viele zum baden auch abholen


----------



## Andre 69 (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

@ Mandy 
Nach der PLZ zu urteilen = Alt -Marzahn !
Ergo , da kannste fasst zu Fuss hin !
LG Andre


----------



## blackbird (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

Hehe,
ja, Alt-Marzahn ist richtig.
Vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung.
Ein Paar Bilder kommen noch.

Viele Grüße, Tim


----------



## Moonlight (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

Zu schwimmteich fällt mir spontan blumenbachweg ein  da war letztens ein entenpärchen zu gast. so richtig fertig war der teich noch nicht. alt-marzahn ist ja nicht soo groß  da kann ich ja nach meinem urlaub mal ermitteln                      @laolamia, wieso denkt ihr männer immer das ich das bin  2kinder haben das ursprünglich ganz schön strapaziert


----------



## Joerg (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

Tim,
:Willkommen2

auf die Foddos freuen sich schon viele. Wenn möglich dann auch schon mit "Besatz". 

Wie kann man denn von dem schönen Rhein/Main-Gebiet nach Berlin ziehen.


----------



## laolamia (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Z    @laolamia, wieso denkt ihr männer immer das ich das bin  2kinder haben das ursprünglich ganz schön strapaziert



um mal ein vorurteil zu bedienen: weil wenn mann das bild sieht der kopf abschaltet


----------



## Moonlight (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*



laolamia schrieb:


> um mal ein vorurteil zu bedienen: weil wenn mann das bild sieht der kopf abschaltet



Der ist gut ...  ... lach

Mandy


----------



## blackbird (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

So, hallo. 

Anbei eine Skizze, wie es später mal aussehen soll. 

 
In blau der Schwimmbereich und in grünlichblau der Regenerationsbereich. 
In grau sieht man hier schon mal einen Teil der späteren Wege in den Garten. 
Zur Terrasse des Pools geht es zwischen Schwimm- und Regenerationspool, wobei wir hier wohl einfach nur Rasen wachsen lassen werden.  

Weitere Bilder kommen dann in einem separaten Thread.

Viele Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Darven (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

Hallo Tim,
ein herzliches Willkommen auch von mir!!

das klingt ja paradiesisch! 
laß doch mal die Bilder sehn, bestimmt läuft nicht nur mir das Wasser im Mund zusammen beim lesen 
Skizzen sind immer so steril , außerdem würde ich auch gerne beim Entstehen zusehen!


----------



## Moonlight (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

Okay, anhand der skizze scheidet der mir bekannte schwimmteich aus   ich freu mich auch schon auf bildchen . . .    mandy


----------



## blackbird (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein neuer Berliner hier...*

Wird ja auch kein Teich sondern ein Naturpool. 
Ich benutze mit Bedacht den Begriff Naturpool anstelle Naturteich, weil es sich m.E. wegen der streng rechteckigen Formen von einem Teich unterscheidet.

@Joerg: 
Mit Besatz wird schwierig. Die Fische schwimmen alle in den Aquarien im Haus und wir selbst sind sehr fotoscheu ;-) 
Rhein/Main-Gebiet: Hatte den Großteil meines Lebens Dorfleben und jetzt Lust auf Stadt.

Grüße, Tim


----------

